# some relief carving gunstock



## jteagle6977 (Mar 21, 2012)

This a Merlin 60 .22 gunstock just a practice piece.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 21, 2012)

with a little stain


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 21, 2012)

close up of the basket wave grips


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 21, 2012)

I dont think I've seen this one. Nice work, especially like the look of the basketweave .


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bigcouger I started doing relief carvings past July. Before that never done any wood working. That is the one and only gunstock that I have done.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> jteagle6977 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigcouger I started doing relief carvings past July. Before that never done any wood working. That is the one and only gunstock that I have done.
> ...



*+1*


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice work!

Wood and guns...:nyam2:

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very very nice work-would never think it was your first gunstock.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 24, 2012)

certainly some nice work there!


----------

